# Fish keep disappearing



## ctryluv

We are not sure what is going on, but every time we buy glofish or neons, within a day or two, they are gone, poof. Ive checked the filter and they arent in there, checked under aquarium decorations, around plants, etc. Anyone have any idea what could be going on?


----------



## Ostara

What else is in there? Anything that could be eating them?

Both fish can be jumpers, even if you have a hood. I've had neons bail out through the small opening where the filter sits, always at night. I assume that they got spooked by something and leaped. One I found in a bag of gravel next to the tank, and I believe my pesky kitten ate the others. I'd check around the tank thoroughly too, though if you have dogs and cats like I do you may not find them.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino

OMG i have this same problem!!!!!! in one of my tanks, i have fish that randomly vanish without a trace!!!!!!!!!!!! not in the filter or anything!!!!!! i only have guppys and cherry shrimps in the tank and thats it. so far, 3 guppys have vanished without a trace and i have one remaining. so far that one has been there for awhile. its creepy.....


----------



## cmc29

glowfish and neons are shoaling fish and do best in groups of 6 or more. How many at a time are you purchasing. If you are buying one or two at a time, then they are probably stressed out from not being in a group and this could be contributing to them disappearing.

How long have you had your aquarium running and how long have you had the fish in there? What other fish are in there?
What are your levels for:
ammonia
nitrite
nitrate


----------



## ctryluv

We usually have 4-6 at a time and they all disappear at the same time! I will hit walmart today and pick up some stuff to test the water with so I can get you that info and also write down the other types of fish we have in there. I do know there is one type of shark, a guppie, and one that looks like a catfish that hangs around the bottom, but Ill get all their names for you for sure. Thanks!!!

Angela


----------



## thefishboy

Catfish and shark and they are disapearing??!!! I think it may be the shark or pleco... What type of shark and pleco and how big..Also size of tetras...


----------



## Blaxicanlatino

thefishboy said:


> Catfish and shark and they are disapearing??!!! I think it may be the shark or pleco... What type of shark and pleco and how big..Also size of tetras...


 
its weird cause there isnt a body...


----------



## jaysee

There wouldn't be a body if they are being eaten by the shark.


----------



## Mikaila31

Blaxicanlatino said:


> OMG i have this same problem!!!!!! in one of my tanks, i have fish that randomly vanish without a trace!!!!!!!!!!!! not in the filter or anything!!!!!! i only have guppys and cherry shrimps in the tank and thats it. so far, 3 guppys have vanished without a trace and i have one remaining. so far that one has been there for awhile. its creepy.....


Cherry shrimp in any kind of numbers can deal with any small dead fish within 5-7 hours.


----------



## jaysee

Mikaila31 said:


> Cherry shrimp in any kind of numbers can deal with any small dead fish within 5-7 hours.


Same with snails.


----------



## ctryluv

cmc29 said:


> glowfish and neons are shoaling fish and do best in groups of 6 or more. How many at a time are you purchasing. If you are buying one or two at a time, then they are probably stressed out from not being in a group and this could be contributing to them disappearing.
> 
> How long have you had your aquarium running and how long have you had the fish in there? What other fish are in there?
> What are your levels for:
> ammonia
> nitrite
> nitrate


Ok cmc29, here is the info you asked for. 

Acidic low (ph)
nitrites are safe
the water is very hard
low alkalinity
nitrates are unsafe
and ammonia is in the harmful range

Here are the fish we have

3 mixed fruit tetras
serpae tetra
giant danio
H. fin tetra
Platy
picus catfish
and a bala shark

we have no cherry shrimp or snails although we did buy 2 ghost shrimp when we first set up the tank. Havent seen them for awhile but they are really good at hiding. They could still be there or they could be gone, there is no telling. We have had the tank a little over a month.

not sure how to fix the nitrates or ammonia, as far as the rest of them, thats what they read but I have no idea what range they should be in. I will get to walmart and try to find something to fix them, but was wondering if there is any home remedy we could use instead. Im getting a little low on money, lol. Thanks!!!

Angela


----------



## jaysee

My money is on the pictus cat eating your fish. They are predatory catfish....


----------



## thefishboy

Agree with jaysee defo the pictus cat..


----------



## Bluebirdnanny

Yep the catfish will eat them overnight.


----------



## underh2o

Hungary Tank Mates???? Contact Monk!!!


----------



## jaysee

underh2o said:


> Hungary Tank Mates???? Contact Monk!!!


that was such a good show.... I'm still sad that it ended :-(


----------



## teddz

"This" topic is what brought me here for information and registering. I know this is a bad combo a 4" goldfish(my son won at school 3 monts ago, that started my aquarium endeavor) with my 6 red eyed tetra and my disappearing originally 6, now 2 neon tetra, oh and my Pleco. So feeding, I've read everywhere not to over feed your fish, basicaly "not more then they can eat in 5 minutes, not more then 3 times a day", etc.. So why do the Neon Tetra keep getting eaten? I originally thought it was the goldfish eating them overnight, but this morning I saw one of the Red Eyed Tetra swimming around with part of a Neon body.. Any info any one of your seasoned enthusiasts can offer? \


----------



## Blaxicanlatino

teddz said:


> "This" topic is what brought me here for information and registering. I know this is a bad combo a 4" goldfish(my son won at school 3 monts ago, that started my aquarium endeavor) with my 6 red eyed tetra and my disappearing originally 6, now 2 neon tetra, oh and my Pleco. So feeding, I've read everywhere not to over feed your fish, basicaly "not more then they can eat in 5 minutes, not more then 3 times a day", etc.. So why do the Neon Tetra keep getting eaten? I originally thought it was the goldfish eating them overnight, but this morning I saw one of the Red Eyed Tetra swimming around with part of a Neon body.. Any info any one of your seasoned enthusiasts can offer? \


welcome to the forum  first things first. how big is the tank? goldfish are cold water fish, and the tetras are tropical fish (warm water 78 degrees F). so already they dont mix.


----------



## teddz

Thanks,yes, that's what I hear, its a 29 gal tank. I just don't want to get rid of him, because he was our "first fish", my son even named "Jiminy". He's been in my tank 3 months at 79 degrees, but I can't find anywhere that he would eat other fish, however I could of sworn I seen him suck one in his mouth one morning.


----------



## teddz

Guess my question really is, do I give up adding "color" to my new tank with Neon Tetra, due to the bigger fish eating them, if so does anyone have any recommendations for a colorful fish, that a "newbie" aquarium owner can handle?


----------



## thefishboy

Teddz make your own thread ur hijacking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddz

Sorry man, just seemed to be along the same topic, and some forums shun on creating more and more threads on the same topic.


----------



## thefishboy

Lol im only messing it is best to make your thread.. Just write qbout your tank parameters etc then ur problem it wont be a duplicat coz its your thread/.....


----------



## BioHaven

*Same here - 4 newly added Neon Tetras gone this morning*

Had the same experience with 4 new *tiny* neon tetras I bought last night. 

My 20 gallon long has been established for about 9 months. Tested the water before putting them in: nitrite = below .3 ml / ammonia = 0ppm / pH = 7. I believe water quality is good because of the consistent test results, and the growth / health of the plants and fish. 

Put the juvie neons in last night, they seemed to be acclimating, but were the smallest in the tank and took shelter near the stalks of the Cryptocornes. This morning I couldn't find them anywhere. I'm curious if the tank mates have eaten them proactively, or perhaps if the neons died from the stress of being transported, the tankmates ate the bodies?

Tank mates / suspects: 
- small snails
- 1 Juvenile Clown Pleco
- 3 Jumbo Japonica/Amano Shrimp
- 2 Adult Schwartz Corys
- 2 Dwarf Loaches (Yasuhikotakia Sidthimunki) 
- 1 Adult Female Mollie (Female)


----------



## Curt

BioHaven said:


> Had the same experience with 4 new *tiny* neon tetras I bought last night.
> 
> My 20 gallon long has been established for about 9 months. Tested the water before putting them in: nitrite = below .3 ml / ammonia = 0ppm / pH = 7. I believe water quality is good because of the consistent test results, and the growth / health of the plants and fish.
> 
> Put the juvie neons in last night, they seemed to be acclimating, but were the smallest in the tank and took shelter near the stalks of the Cryptocornes. This morning I couldn't find them anywhere. I'm curious if the tank mates have eaten them proactively, or perhaps if the neons died from the stress of being transported, the tankmates ate the bodies?
> 
> Tank mates / suspects:
> - small snails
> - 1 Juvenile Clown Pleco
> - 3 Jumbo Japonica/Amano Shrimp
> - 2 Adult Schwartz Corys
> - 2 Dwarf Loaches (Yasuhikotakia Sidthimunki)
> - 1 Adult Female Mollie (Female)


With he neon's I have found when the go missing they are the only fish you will find its corpse in a strange location under stuff under a leaf. Aside from the molly I would not be much help as I never owned those fish so I dont know much about them.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino

i posted on this thread awhile ago on my dissappearing guppys and i finally found the problem! there was a hole in the back of the light fixture hood and they jumped to their death....


----------



## BioHaven

Thanks guys, for the feedback. I think they died and are either hidden, sucked up in the filter, or eaten by snails, shrimp and others. 

Was just curious if there was a species in my tank particularly hungry for small bodies. :shock:


----------

